# Adenotonsillectomy



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 16, 2010)

What is the anesthesia code for Adenotonsillectomy or tonsil or adenoid anesthesia?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm totally guessing here, but I'd think tonsils, since they're the bulk of the procedure. The adenoids are just kind of along for the ride - Like having ovaries removed with a hysterectomy. Some one correct me if I'm full of crap, please!


----------



## preserene (Dec 16, 2010)

Anesthesia for all procedures on esophagus,thyroid,laryx trachea and LYMPHATIC SYSTEM of the neck-00320, would be more appropriate. The lymphoid tissues is yet anothe rkey note. As Btadlock said, adenoidectomy when done with the major procedure of tonsillectomy,  it goes hand in hand /or' hand and gloves' sort of thing; moreover usually and more commonly while doing tonsillectomy, performance of adenoidectomy is also undertaken.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,
I think anesthesia cross for Adenotonsillectomy is 00170(Intra oral procedures).
Cpt code 42825-00170...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## preserene (Dec 16, 2010)

I thought of it. But I am not satisfied because it is for intra oral procedures , not other wise specified. But here it is a specified procedure.The adenoid is  naso-Pharyngeal and tonsils is oro-Pharyngeal none of them are  anatomically classified to ORAL;They are Pharyngeal and  so I am convinced with *00320 than 00170* and they are lymphoid tissues


----------



## cindyt (Dec 17, 2010)

The tonsils are balls of lymphatic tissue located on both sides of the throat, above and behind the tongue.  In order to excise them a physician must then enter the throat.  This would make it in an intraoral procedure.  They do not at any point cut into the neck to remove the tonsils and or adenoids.  The CPT codes for tonsils and adenoid removal ALL crosswalk to 00170.  I am curious what CPT code you found that would ever crosswalk these procedures to 00320?

Cindy Triplett, CPC, CANPC


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 17, 2010)

I totally mis-read your first sentence...gave me a good, laugh, though! Ha!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Cindy,
You have an idea about cross walk links?Please share the details about the crosswalk.
Thanks,
Nalini CPC


----------



## cindyt (Dec 20, 2010)

If you are asking for the CPT code that would describe an adenotonsillectomy it is 42820-42821.  It then crosswalks to 00170.


----------

